

Why should not HN use Discource - vadivlkumar

Thoughts why HN should not use Discourse discussion software (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;discourse&#x2F;discourse)
======
NicoJuicy
Changing algorithms for items, easy scraping of information (don't wurry, they
won't block people from scraping, just block people from scraping to much at a
time)

